

Ask HN: Review my startup, PageViral.com - rifchia

I'm particularly looking for feedback about it's core features, layout and flow of information on the platform. What do you think? The url is www.pageviral.com
======
rifchia
Look forward to all feedback. You can access the live demo account at
<http://www.pageviral.com/demo.php>

